# 11 Pigeons for Adoption in West LA



## Aces (Aug 4, 2012)

I am very sad to post this, but I have to rehome my 11 pigeons. Several are mated pairs & these I will not separate. I want them all to go to good homes & I would like to see the aviary where they will be kept.

I need to install new hardware cloth to keep out the rodents so they won't be killed & that's several hundred dollars that I can't afford right now. I really want them to be safe & well-cared for so this is only option other than taking them to the animal shelter.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I have some extra hardware cloth I am happy to donate. I am not too far from LA, in Chatsworth. How much do you need?


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

Post pictures, gimpielover that's very nice of you


----------



## Aces (Aug 4, 2012)

*Found hardware cloth*

I picked up enough hardware cloth to secure the entire aviary & I'm installing tomorrow so I'm keeping my birds. Thanks!


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Im glad that it is working out for you, Pal


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Great news! =)


----------

